# Timeshares in France?



## ace2000 (Apr 16, 2012)

We may take a trip to France next Spring.  What's it like getting a timeshare over there?  Will RCI work?  What is the usual availability?

TIA


----------



## Pompey Family (Apr 17, 2012)

France is a huge country, what region do you want to visit?  Some areas have better timeshare opportunities than others.


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 17, 2012)

Pompey Family said:


> France is a huge country, what region do you want to visit?  Some areas have better timeshare opportunities than others.


 
Right now, it's looking like Paris during mid-March.  I don't know exactly where in Paris, but I'm trying align something close to my daughter's school she'll be attending.  Nothing has been confirmed yet.  

I don't know anything about getting an exchange or traveling in Europe.


----------



## aandmrun (Apr 17, 2012)

Marriotts Village d'lle-de-France is right outside of Paris.  You will be able to take the train into Paris very quickly and easily.  It's next to the Disney in Paris, but when we went, we just took day trips and would end up at the Downtown Disney for eating/drinking some days, didn't go into the park.  We have enough of that in California.  The resort is very nice and the rooms are like litle townhomes.


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 17, 2012)

aandmrun said:


> Marriotts Village d'lle-de-France is right outside of Paris.  You will be able to take the train into Paris very quickly and easily.  It's next to the Disney in Paris, but when we went, we just took day trips and would end up at the Downtown Disney for eating/drinking some days, didn't go into the park.  We have enough of that in California.  The resort is very nice and the rooms are like litle townhomes.


 
Thanks for the info.  Is that an easy RCI exchange?  I'm hoping to be able to wait until we know exactly what school my daughter will be attending.  That may be mid-Fall.


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 17, 2012)

But, if the consensus is the earlier the better, I'm willing to book the exchange now though.

We know for sure that she'll be at Chambery in the Fall, but we can't travel then.  She's hoping for Paris in the Spring.


----------



## optimist (Apr 17, 2012)

Marriotts exchange through Interval, not RCI.
I have seen that property as a getaway, as long as it is off season.


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 17, 2012)

optimist said:


> Marriotts exchange through Interval, not RCI.
> I have seen that property as a getaway, as long as it is off season.


 
Ok, only RCI for me.


----------



## Margariet (Apr 17, 2012)

There is not that much in Paris, I think. I don't know for sure because when we go to Paris we always stay in an Ibis hotel and we travel to the city by metro in just a few minutes. Very good value for money, not expensive, good quality and handy. 

For the rest: book early. There are a few nice RCI accommodations in France but they are popular. In fact I made a booking for a specific RCI accommodation already 2 years in advance.


----------



## Linda74 (Apr 17, 2012)

Rent an apartment through VRBO or Airbnb.com.


----------



## gnorth16 (Apr 17, 2012)

We used Priceline and "named our own price" for the district around the Eiffel Tower.  We were two trains (about 10 minutes away) and in a nice area with great shops and restaurants.  It was 4* (IMO comparable to a Hilton) and we paid under $150 USD per night for the beginning of June.

As long as you are near a subway station (There are three types of trains/subway/metro routes in Paris that all interconnect) you are close to everything.  

DO NOT rent a car, get the metro pass and if you have an iPhone, the Paris metro app is fantastic!

Many of the TS's in Paris are available last minute on getaways, but the value was not there for us since we were not staying full week.


----------



## Pompey Family (Apr 18, 2012)

We've stayed in the Marriott Village D'le De France several times and would definitely recommend it, a fantastic base to explore Paris and the surrounding region.  You may be able to rent it out of season via Redweek or TUG.  We've also stayed in a timeshare owned by The Holiday Property Bond in St. Simeon.  It's about a 45 minute drive from Paris and is in a lovely part of the countryside.  It's a popular resort though so I don't know what the availability will be like.


----------



## DianeG (Apr 19, 2012)

*Do not count on a TS for Paris*

I travel to Paris frequently, and only once managed a RCI exchange there. The location in Vincennes was far from ideal. 

Now I no longer bother, since there are excellent apartment rentals available through VRBO or Homeaway.co.uk (holiday-rentals.co.uk). If you go to the RS website, the Helpline for France has many, many threads about apt rentals in Paris.

Once you know exactly where your daughter will be, look for an apt rental in/near that arrondissement. No rental car in Paris!! So, keep to a central location, with a nearby métro.

For example, here is where we shall be staying in May:
http://www.holiday-rentals.co.uk/France/holiday-apartment-Paris/p54936.htm

On a side note, through RCI, I have succesfully traded elsewhere in France; into Aix-en-Provence, the Cote d'Azur and near Perpignan. All obtained with requests submitted at least a year in advance for my exact dates. Hope this helps!


----------



## MaryH (Apr 19, 2012)

the Marriott at Eurodisney is a nice property but it is 45 minutes to get to center of Paris.   I think the RCI choices are on the edges of Paris. 

Depends on how many of you are travelling getting a hotel or renting an apartment may be more convenient than timeshare on the edge of the city.
RHC points can also book the Citadines at Bastille Gare de Lyon in studio and 1bdrm.  Citadines is a chain of apartment hotel under the Ascott group with properties in Europe and Asia and I think they have over a dozen properties in Paris.  Stayed a lot in NZ in an Ascott hotel and have stayed in a couple of citadines in Europe and they are decent.  Ibis is fairly basic and room can be small but the prices for them tend to be good. 

Which school is she considering?  High school or undergrad?  If know about them might be able to give recommendation on a couple of independent hotels.


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 19, 2012)

MaryH said:


> Which school is she considering?  High school or undergrad?  If know about them might be able to give recommendation on a couple of independent hotels.


 
Thanks for everyone's information so far.  I'm just soaking it all in right now.

She'll definitely be at the University of Savoy in the Fall and she wants to select a school in Paris in the Spring.  I don't know her options.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 24, 2012)

Another Tugger just reported getting Paris in April through DAE.

I have traded myself through DAE for summer in a timeshare on the French Riviera a few years ago.

DAE also gets vacation cottages in France, some in great locations where there is little timeshare.


----------

